# lautstärke ändern bei A premiere pro



## emulsion (10. Februar 2005)

moin leude!
 ich hab eine fragen, wie kann ich die lautstärke bei adobe premiere pro ändern? 
 ich hab einen clip mit sound hinterlegt, aber die musik geht wesendlich länger als der clip?
 wie kann ich das die lautstärke am ende langsam herunter fährt? 
 mfg,
 emulsion


----------



## chmee (10. Februar 2005)

http://www.tutorials.de/forum226

mfg chmee


----------



## emulsion (10. Februar 2005)

das is ja klar, ich hab aber nicht mehr das alte premiere, sondern PRO! und da gibts sowas nicht, also ich habs zum mindestens noch nicht gefunden!

 mfg,
 emulsion


----------



## emulsion (10. Februar 2005)

hat sich erledigt! 
 thema closed


----------

